# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #90

## Admin

Sonnet #90

XC.br /br /Then hate me when thou wilt; if ever, now;br /Now, while the world is bent my deeds to cross,br /Join with the spite of fortune, make me bow,br /And do not drop in for an after-loss:br /Ah, do not, when my heart hath 'scoped this sorrow,br /Come in the rearward of a conquer'd woe;br /Give not a windy night a rainy morrow,br /To linger out a purposed overthrow.br /If thou wilt leave me, do not leave me last,br /When other petty griefs have done their spitebr /But in the onset come; so shall I tastebr /At first the very worst of fortune's might,br /And other strains of woe, which now seem woe,br /Compared with loss of thee will not seem so. 

More...

----------

